# Pioneer CD-SR110 + PRS80



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a PRS80 a while back based on a number of the reviews and the fact that I couldn't get a double din in my car without some serious fabrication.

This review is not so much about the PRS as it is the SR110 steering wheel remote. One of the things I wanted out of a new head unit was bluetooth/hands free phone calls.

I have an older car with no steering wheel controls and the stereo is a little farther away that I would like. So I wanted to get a steering wheel remote as the remote that comes with it is not that useful.

I looked at the ones Pioneer offers here in the states and while they were nice, none of them allowed me to use the phone functions.

After doing some research I cam across the CD-SR110 - The US model is the CD-SR11.

I bought it off ebay -

It got here in about 2 weeks, much faster than ebay estimated.

I loosely attached it to my steering wheel and started testing it. 

So far, the unit is fully functional and all the buttons seemed to work as designed.

The volume buttons on back and the all the track, search, source buttons work like any other Pioneer remote.

The Phone button works the same as the one in the head unit. It activates the phone menu and lets me choose from the various options like missed calls, phone book etc. 

The red "phone" button allows me to hang up on calls and probably ignore them, though I haven't tried.

The green "phone" button allows me to answer calls.

Overall pretty simple.

I am currently using a windows phone, but will be going to an iPhone in the next couple of months. I am hoping that I will be able to access Siri eyes free through the phone button on the remote. 

I will be using my wifes phone in the next week or so to test it out before I get mine.

The biggest downside over the remotes available stateside is the cost - with the conversion rate and shipping I ended up paying $55 for the remote. It was a bit of a risk, but now that I know it works, I think it is worth it.


----------

